# Odo Chronograph Movement Is Its Landeron ?



## clockworkorange (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi everyone

just curious on my ado 2 register chronograph ,i cant see any marks or claiber numbers anywhere

just says swiss 17 jewels unadjusted






















http://www.divshare.com/img/thumb/24796194-429.jpg' alt='24796194-429.jpg'>


----------



## clockworkorange (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

looks venus to me, normally says under the balance


----------



## clockworkorange (Jan 9, 2012)

i know ,deffo not under there though ?


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

looks like a venus 188 , there is a mark under the balance - what is it?


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

The chrono guru (chronodeco.com) that I use says this is a Venus cal. 188


----------



## abdelaboo (Dec 20, 2013)

yes dear venus calibre 188 not valjoux 7734

from 48-66's


----------

